# Just Arrived !



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

One hour ago from "Aqua Scape".........



Red Sox Fanatic said:


> One hour ago from "Aqua Scape"......... This tank is only temporary (sorry for the dirty glass,spilt water on it adding fish).


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice pickup! Congrats!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

holy crap....very nice rhom mate...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice looking little guy!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice looking elong.jk. Looks nice.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys !!! An elong wouldnt be so bad either,lol.I am surprised he is quite active(of course there is only 1 rock to hide behind) when should i try feeding him/her???


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Heres more.....


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful....


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait to get this fish into a bigger tank,might even use the 125 gal for him.







Honestly so far this fish has very little fear.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Looking good!! What size tank is he in?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

20 long only temporary.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Red Sox,
I complimented your gold rhom on the Aquascape thread!...







...That is a beautiful, kick ass specimen you got there!...and yes, he will be fine in the 20 gallon for a while until you upgrade!...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Da said:


> Hey Red Sox,
> I complimented your gold rhom on the Aquascape thread!...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro !!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice looking little guy


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally got him. That's cool that he is fearless! Some are very skittish I hear. Looks great man congrats on him. He has a lot o years to go before he is a beast though lol.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

He is a "mini beast" lol,he eats everytime i feed him if i fed him 3 times a day he would eat i never had a rhom like this.I am sticking to once a day feedings though.


----------

